# [portage]ha desaparecido portage al emerger python2.5[closed

## zorth

hola.

estaba haciendo un emerge -e world y al llegarle el turno a python, este no se compilo soltando un error como este:

```

!!! Failed to complete portage imports. There are internal modules for!!! portage and failure here indicates that you have a problem with your!!! installation of portage. Please try a rescue portage located in the!!! portage tree under '/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/' (default).!!! There is a README.RESCUE file that details the steps required to perform!!! a recovery of portage.    No module named _socketTraceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 28, in <module>    import portage  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 55, in <module>    import getbinpkg  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 10, in <module>    import htmllib,HTMLParser,string,formatter,sys,os,xpak,time,tempfile,base64,urllib2  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/urllib2.py", line 92, in <module>    import httplib  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/httplib.py", line 71, in <module>    import socket  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/socket.py", line 45, in <module>    import _socketImportError: No module named _socket
```

segui los pasos del archivo README.RESCUE asi que hice un wget y baje el tarball de portage 2.1.1 y tras hacer todo lo indicado, no me funciono. seguia con ese mensaje de error continuamente. use el script al que hacia referencia la documentacion de sobre como recuperar portage sin exito. he probado todas las combinaciones que se me han ocurrido incluido el portage-2.1.4 y mas de lo mismo.

```

mié sep 17 06:14:54 CEST 2008/etcroot!! Kronos: tty2: 156 files 1,6Mb-> cd /root/portage-recover/

mié sep 17 06:14:59 CEST 2008~/portage-recoverroot!! Kronos: tty2: 2 files 308Kb-> ls

portage-2.1.1  portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2

mié sep 17 06:15:00 CEST 2008~/portage-recoverroot!! Kronos: tty2: 2 files 308Kb-> cd portage-2.1.1/

mié sep 17 06:15:23 CEST 2008~/portage-recover/portage-2.1.1root!! Kronos: tty2: 8 files 272Kb-> cp -R bin pym /usr/lib/portage/

mié sep 17 06:15:29 CEST 2008~/portage-recover/portage-2.1.1root!! Kronos: tty2: 8 files 272Kb-> ln -s /usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge /usr/bin/emerge

mié sep 17 06:15:35 CEST 2008~/portage-recover/portage-2.1.1root!! Kronos: tty2: 8 files 272Kb-> emerge

!!! Failed to complete portage imports. There are internal modules for!!! portage and failure here indicates that you have a problem with your!!! installation of portage. Please try a rescue portage located in the!!! portage tree under '/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/' (default).!!! There is a README.RESCUE file that details the steps required to perform!!! a recovery of portage.    No module named _socketTraceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 28, in <module>    import portage  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 55, in <module>    import getbinpkg  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 10, in <module>    import htmllib,HTMLParser,string,formatter,sys,os,xpak,time,tempfile,base64,urllib2  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/urllib2.py", line 92, in <module>    import httplib  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/httplib.py", line 71, in <module>    import socket  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/socket.py", line 45, in <module>    import _socketImportError: No module named _socket

mié sep 17 06:15:35 CEST 2008~/portage-recover/portage-2.1.1root!! Kronos: tty2: 8 files 272Kb->

```

no entiendo por que no puedo hacer un python-updater, ni por que emerge ha dejado de funcionar. bugs? 

alguien que sepa que debo hacer?

saludos.

ps: estoy ahora en windows   :Embarassed:  y no he podido pegar una salida de un emerge --info al pendrive para copiarlo y pegarlo aqui porque no me va emerge   :Confused: 

mi equipo es un core2duo, con x86_64 y las flags por defecto... si alguien necesita mas detalles gustoso estare de darlos   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me parece que el problema es con python, no con portage por lo que se queja de que no encuentra módulos, en /usr/portage/distfiles debe estar el .tar.gz de Python-2.5.X con mayúsculas, si no podés compilar desde los fuentes esos, entonces la única solución va a ser conseguir un precompilado para x86_64...

Si lo de compilar funciona, por una de esas casualidades, lo inmediato siguiente sería re-emerger python. A ver si sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

urgando un poco en el bugzilla solo he encontrao esto esto y sólo se comenta algo relacionado al final.

De cualquier manera, lo primero despues de hacerlo manualmente es volver a instalar portage usando portage. Eso te deja hacerlo ?

Si no, lo único que se me ocurre es que bajes un paquete python ( de aqui p.ej.), que lo instales manualmente para volver a intentar instalar portage siguiendo las instrucciones del README ese.

saluetes

----------

## zorth

bueno, gracias por las respuestas pero estoy " fucked ". ahora no puedo proceder a instalar ni mktemp, ni la ultima version de coreutils asi que no arranca el runlevel correctamente, todas las dependencias perdidas, no puedo borrar el deptree y hacer el depscan.sh porque el teclado esta en americano y mi pass de root tiene #@ carecteres que no coinciden con el teclado español, tengo que arrancar una cdlive y corregir cosas a mano, para luego, seguir sin emerge por mas veces que llevo intentado arreglar el tema de emerge & portage con python-2.5.2...

supongo que es el precio a pagar por tener un gentoo sin actualizar desde hacia casi 1 año. paquetes bloqueados, actualizaciones que cascan en medio de una compilacion y te dejan el culo al aire, dependencias criticas fallidas, errores de todo tipo de compilacion de obligado googleo y las pertinentes sorpresas de enlaces a bugzilla donde los bugs suman y suman sin cesar puntos.

hare lo que jamas pense que haria desde el 2003 que empece con gentoo con una 1.4... salvar archivos de configuracion, el /home y volver a instalar genbugs digo... perdon, gentoo desde cero. porque veo que la solucion para afrontar un sistema inestable y roto me va a llevar mas horas para hacer truncados y fallidos emerges -e wolrd que empezar de cero.

gracias por la ayuda  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, lo del mktemp y coreutils lo pasamos varios, por lo demás si pudieras descomprimir python en el raiz de tu instalación, la nueva función keep-going de portage te ayudaría mucho en el caso de los emerge -e truncados.

No te veo tan complicado dentro de todo pero es cuestión de gustos, yo trataría de arreglarlo... Mas por orgullo personal que por otra cosa.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## JuanSimpson

Inodoro_Pereyra, ¡esa es la actitud!   :Wink: 

----------

## zorth

 :Very Happy: 

me rio por no llorar XD

bueno, tengo mañana de madrugada toda la noche para instalarme gentoo de nuevo. por hoy ya he agotado mi paciencia y mis pocas esperanzas intentando salvar el sistema.

al no tener mktemp pues tuve que quitarlo para dar paso libre a la ultima version de coreutils, el init no inicia ni finaliza correcto. no hay servicios corriendo de fondo, vamos, no tengo ni red... 

probe el desempaquetar manualmente en / el python....tbz2 que amablemente gringo me facilito el link pero todo siguio igual tras intentar, manualmente nuevamente, el recuperar portage copiando los directorios pym bin a /usr/lib/portage...

le he hecho todas las perrerias inamiginables, segun mis pocos conocimientos linuxeros en materia, que en mi mano han estado y no se que pensar al respecto que, como es posible que tras hacer un emerge -e world tras casi 1 año sin actualizarme gentoo, despues de haber compilado mas de 200 paquetes, llegara el turno a python-2.5.2 y ahi, se parara emerge con el error de marras tras lo cual, el sistema se quedo sordo, mudo y ciego. todo, a cascarla   :Shocked: 

me he mosqueado pero tras la ira, da paso la calma y con mas desanimo que ganas, me pondre por faena   :Twisted Evil: 

gracias por los animos y la ayuda chicos  :Smile: 

saludos para todos.

----------

